# How do you clean the interior of the car?



## DARYLZ (Apr 15, 2018)

i have salt on foor and food crumbs between seats....


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I use a vacuum at the car wash, it gets the basics done.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I use a vacuum, perhaps wipes


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Glass cleaner and good cloths for the inside if the windows, the windshield in particular.

Some armor all wipes for the dash when it gets dusty.

As mentioned vacuum for floors/seats.


That should cover most of the cleaning you need to do. Those crumbs and dirt between the seats are a pain, you could try a wet cloth, that should get some of it.


----------

